

Ask HN: How do you make coding a more casual activity? - diminium

Is there any way to make coding something more casual and informal instead of being so structured and feeling unchangeable?<p>I want to tinker with this bit without causing this bit and that bit to blow up.  I want to stretch this line without the code in line number 45 explode.  I want a way to make coding feel more like I'm playing with putty and less like I'm working with cement.<p>What options are there (if any) for doing this?
======
thejsjunky
forth? lisp? try coding naked?

I think if you can find a combination of:

\- dynamic \- REPL \- good editor support \- lots of libraries \- easy
bindings for text/graphic display

...that will be conducive to "playful" programming.

Some of it might be how you approach it. Try coding silly things for yourself.
Write a program to greet you when you first turn on your computer...or render
a graphic depicting how your favorite sports team is doing against their
rivals..or whatever you can imagine.

